# Henry VIII



## klaesser (Jan 31, 2016)

B&W


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice. 

Royal Doulton 1975 " Henry VIII " D6642 Large Toby Character Mug- England


----------



## tirediron (Feb 1, 2016)

I think this might have benefitted from a little refinement in the lighting; it looks like there was some harsh overhead lights, so perhaps a diffusion panel to reduce the specularity?


----------

